# Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, just about to have my alloys refurbished and am looking for a new wheel sealant. At the moment I use EGP. Would the Planet Polish be a better option? Thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Defo :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Best bang for bucks on the market in my opinion. Mine lasts at least 3 months.:thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

as above, and it feels weird to touch lol


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Dows this repel brake dust really well? Ive used poorboys and now using optiseal on my painted black wheels but the only look i get is just a sheet of water on them like an old unwaxed car :/ does this really bead that well? Im looking at mint rims/planet polish/wolfs or raceglaze nano but was also thinking of layering some fk1000p on top f whatever i choose for extra beading, protection and shine


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't put wheel wax on top of a sealant.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Tips said:


> Don't put wheel wax on top of a sealant.


How come tips? Is this different to waxing over a bodywork sealant?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I often top Planet Polish wheel sealant with SW Autobahn, no adverse effects or durability issues as yet..


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My WS&S has arrived and my alloys are getting refurbished over 3 days. How long after they are done can I seal them? Should I wait a couple of days?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> My WS&S has arrived and my alloys are getting refurbished over 3 days. How long after they are done can I seal them? Should I wait a couple of days?


ASAP for the win :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Cheers Tips.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

On wheels you will find PP WS&S or FK1000p great.


----------



## RaMPFW (May 5, 2011)

I find FK1000p and WS&S similar on wheels


----------

